# libflashplayer.so can't find libdl.so.2



## Maledictus (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I installed linux-flashplugin9 with linux_base-f8 and compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16 I copied libflashplayer.so to /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins. Whenever I run firefox now it says:

```
% firefox
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/libflashplayer.so [Shared object "libdl.so.2" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"]
```

I'm running a fairly recent 7-STABLE. The file /compat/linux/usr/lib/libdl.so.2 exists. When I copy the file into the plugin directory it complains about the next file missing which is libpthread.so.0 in this case after that another.

Any ideas?


----------



## schtipoun (Jan 2, 2009)

And if you link the two directories ?

% ln -s /compat/linux/usr/lib /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins


----------



## Maledictus (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think that will work as there are other files in the second directory.


----------



## ale (Jan 3, 2009)

Instead of creating links etc, install www/nspluginwrapper.
Then, as the user who runs firefox, run `$ nspluginwrapper -a -v -i` and restart firefox.


----------



## Maledictus (May 15, 2009)

After running nspluginwrapper it ran till now. Today I upgraded every port and now I get this error message again and flash is not working. I ran nsplugiwrapper again but this time it didn't help. Any idea?


----------



## ale (May 15, 2009)

Maledictus said:
			
		

> Today I upgraded every port and now I get this error message again and flash is not working.


Define "every port".



			
				Maledictus said:
			
		

> I ran nsplugiwrapper again but this time it didn't help. Any idea?


I would start trying
	
	



```
rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```
Personally, I'm still running linux_base-fc-4+linux-flashplugin7 as 2.6.16 emulation IMHO is far from optimal.
For example, when I've tried flash9, it froze on youtube dot com 
as soon as the progress was touched, dumping half gb core files, while it's working with flash7. There are also problem with linux opengl ehm...apps using the nvidia driver.


----------

